# Divided 20 long



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I am trying a new approach to spawning my macs and thought I would do a build.This is also a little DIY too,to show the way i do my dividers.

first off this will be a natural planted tank,consisting of black beauty blasting sand(thanks once again Susan!)and some driftwood for hides.

The divider will not be done in equal halves,but rather 12 inches on one and the remainder on the other.the males side will be the bigger half as when they come together for spawning i think it would do best to let him have more room.

The divider will consist of report over edges and craft canvas.The divider edges will be siliconed to the aquarium to make it more secure and prevent the fish from sliding by the sides of the divider.Its alot more permanent than the store bought dividers.

These are the ones I am using,I looked for black as it would match what I am doing alot better but ill cover it anyhow to make it more slimlined.

So what I needed to do was mark 12 inches on o side.I decided to put the filter outflow on the females side so the 12 inch mark is on the right side.Usually I would use a sharpie o the glass to place my mark but all my markers walked off so I taped one of the report edges to the bottom temporarily.


With that there I placed a thin line of silicon on the edge of the blue binding,then put this in place.I then sealed the edges as if I were doing a piece of glass,making it more secure.


I am going to let this dry before i make the craft canvas the perfect size to fit in there.

So more on this build tomorrow when i get pics of the canvas and such and stuff.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

This is goin to be pretty neat bev, cant wait to see it in use!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thank ya Summer!

Once the silicon is dry enough that its stable(about 12 hours)I was able to slide the craft canva in the report covers.It a rough go at a few pot which i fine,mean it will hold well.I added a piece to the top to prevent bowing a well.



If you notice,part of the canvas is cut,which gives me an access panel,to make things less stressful on the fish when moving the female to the males side.Ill just drop it and she can swim through.

Also I have the pipe in the general area where it will be once buried under the sand.Im debating on whether or not to find the krylon fusion paint,which is safe for aquarium use once dried.

So far its coming together how I had hoped.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

that is even cooler than I had imagined!


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

cool idea good thinking on it Bev


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

hmmmm.....such a waste


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL,thanks everone,even Ben.I know you like it.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looking good, can't wait till its finished.


----------



## Meshuggahn (Jul 31, 2011)

Simple and elegant. Excuse my ignorance, but what is the pipe for? Preferred by that type of fish for breeding?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks 

The pipe is just another option.Betta Macrostoma like to hide while they hold the eggs so if I give him a secure area with an extra out he may decide to hold his fry for m finally lol.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

For the top I am going to sliding glass.I have a piece left from an older canopy which one of the panes broke so I am going to use this as the back piece.The front sill be two parts,one for each side,allowing separate access into each side,this way ill not disturb the male unnecessarily if hes holding.Pics to follow of the first steps.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

very nice..i like your idea..you are crafty..lol..all kidding aside..i think this will help you greatly..

Rick


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thank you Rick!Im hoping they get the idea lol.

In any case Im basically stuck until I can find a tape measure(yeah,bad lol) and the sand comes in.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I can't wait to see the final outcome.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

so where did you hide your tape measure at Bev


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Its at the brother in laws lol.Ill go get it one day hahaha!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

we have like 50 tape measures around here


----------



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

Ill be watching this good luck


----------

